# Wrestlers and Religion.



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey guys, was just reading an old article online about wrestlers and religion. Chris Jericho had some interesting stuff to say about it. He said because of his faith he would not do anything sexual on wwe but is ok with doing violence. I was wondering if anyone knew of any wrestlers who were very committed to their faith. Many wrestlers seem to be religous.

So far I know of:

Sting - Born again Christian, wouldn't come to WWE partly because of this
Ultimate Warrior.
Hogan - Speaks quite often about God's will
Eddie Guerrero
HBK - Born again Christian
Chris Jericho.
Ezekiel Jackson - anyone who has read this guys twitter will know what I mean
Goldust - has blocked non-Christians and unbelievers off his twitter
Goldberg - Jew
Jinder Mahal - Sikh

I'm sure there are more that other people could elaborate on.

I remember a long time ago there was some lowly jobber that had a religious fundamentalist gimmick that didn't go over very well.

Does anyone know about people like Undertaker, Kane, Austin, etc? Are there any Muslim or Atheist wrestlers?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

theres only one god in the wrestling business
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xm4-1Ne5m6M


----------



## raggedglory (Apr 19, 2011)

Unusually, I always find it interesting to learn about the faiths of wrestlers. A lot of the guys have to turn to it after painkiller addictions and stuff like that (Eddie, HBK, Superstar Billy Graham, although I think he always was even before)

I'm pretty sure CM Punk is atheist. I'm not a religious guy at all so I always found it unusual when a supposed Christian would take part in a controversial angle with some edgy stuff. (Eddie/Rey/Dominic feud, for example)


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

gunner from TNA is a muslim


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

raggedglory said:


> Unusually, I always find it interesting to learn about the faiths of wrestlers. A lot of the guys have to turn to it after painkiller addictions and stuff like that (Eddie, HBK, Superstar Billy Graham, although I think he always was even before)
> 
> I'm pretty sure CM Punk is atheist. I'm not a religious guy at all so I always found it unusual when a supposed Christian would take part in a controversial angle with some edgy stuff. (Eddie/Rey/Dominic feud, for example)


Yeah, punk comes across like he would be an Atheist. Can't think of many others though.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

What about Christian?

_At last, you're on, your own._


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Jake the Snake found some time to be a born again christian in the 90s when he wasnt busy taking drugs, fucking hookers and abandoning his kids.

"you sit there and you thump your bible and you say your prayers and it didnt do a DAMN thing....."


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

also, not a wrestler but for a confirmed, and outspoken atheist in the business look no further than Jim Cornette:Cornette


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm know CM Punk's an atheist because he said that he was on an interview about a month or two ago. I can't link it. I forgot what it was. Anyway, he seams like one to me.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

I did some digging and one of cm punks tweets read the following:

"There is no god, and the cage wasn't 30 feet."

It was in response to something Ted Dibiase tweeted to him.

So it's safe to say Cm Punk is indeed an Atheist.


----------



## JeebaK (Mar 8, 2012)

athiesm is the way to go. Silly religious idiots.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

The Dibiase and Rhodes families are baptists
Kurt Angle
Christian & Edge
Santino Marella
Rey Mysterio
The Miz (As shocking as it probably sounds, he was spotted in a church)


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

link to the article? Sounds interesting.


----------



## TheShikari (Apr 22, 2012)

JeebaK said:


> athiesm is the way to go. Silly religious idiots.


Someone beat me to it
But I'd say bar Punk most would be religious, they are American after all :lol


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

This is a can of worms that should not be opened on this message forum, of all places, with all the young, immature & close-minded people here. Add in internet anonymity and you're just asking for trouble.


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

People who dont believe in god are silly. Btw so happy santa came with my christmas gift this year.


----------



## JeebaK (Mar 8, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> This is a can of worms that should not be opened on this message forum, of all places, with all the young, immature & close-minded people here. Add in internet anonymity and you're just asking for trouble.


typical religious fanatic calling athiests close minded for being smart :banplz:


----------



## OKWhatMe (Feb 25, 2012)

Marc Mero was uncomfortable having an on screen romance with DDP's wife in WCW because of his "Christian values". A couple of years later his wife was appearing in WWF rings wearing the most revealing clothing in broadcast TV history, and he was involved in angle where he was physically abusive towards her. I guess his values "evolved".


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Road Dogg


----------



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

Even though the USA is a fairly religious country, pro wrestlers still seem to have a higher-than-average turnout of religious people. I wonder if it goes hand-in-hand with the fact that - as far as the entertainment industry goes - pro wrestlers tend to be a lot more right-wing than the average (not knocking right- or left-wings here, just an observation).

Road Dogg and Paul Bearer both talk God a considerable amount on their Twitter pages. Quite a few former personalities are genuinely pastors and preachers and whatnot, such as Ted DiBiase and Slick. If I recall correctly, Bret Hart is an agnostic, and wasn't one of Sting's reasons for turning down the WWE because he felt it conflicted with his Christian beliefs?

As far as atheists go; I know that William Regal is one as he states as much in his book, but following on from my opening sentence; on average British people aren't as religious as American people, so it's not a huge surprise.

That said, despite what I said at the start, I think the "Christian values" eminent in old-school wrestling is dying out somewhat, even though the pro-religious attitude remains. I think a rule of thumb might be that: if a wrestler has never indicated their religious beliefs openly, it is a fair shout that they may be atheist.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Religion and wrestling shouldn't have any kind of connection. I'm fine with whatever people want to believe when the cameras aren't rolling, but I prefer not to have God shoved in my face. Just comes off as stupid. The Vince vs God segments in '06, anyone? Started as silly entertainment, just got stupid. Amazing that HBK went along with that.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd be shocked if Punk at any point believed in God. That's not a value judgement, he just doesn't seem the type. 

Michaels doesn't surprise me at all, when you've done as much shit as that man has, and you're smart enough to know better, you need some sort of eternal forgiveness. Which is not to say he's insincere.

Warrior believes in the God with a hard on for smiting. That piece of garbage would have made a great prophet during Old Testement times.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

JeebaK said:


> typical religious fanatic calling atheists close minded for being smart :banplz:


I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum, actually, and I've had much better religious debates in the past than what you're going to get from 15-year-olds on a pro-wrestling message forum. A forum that features such amazing sections as the Women in Wrestling section, with neanderthals drooling over women.

Think of it this way: wars have been fought and people have died over religion. What the fuck is a thread on the subject here going to accomplish other than piss people off and get locked?

It's no different than trying to debate politics. This isn't the forum to do so.


----------



## maiju (Jan 31, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> I'm know CM Punk's an atheist because he said that he was on an interview about a month or two ago. I can't link it. I forgot what it was. Anyway, he seams like one to me.


He's said it several times in interviews, dude seems to be rather outspoken about that fact. (What? Punk's outspoken about something? Hold the front page! :lol )

Michelle McCool's a christian. Hence the crosses in her wrestling outfits.


----------



## OhMy (Dec 10, 2010)

Come on guys.

Don't preach for religion or for atheism. Both sides should keep their views to themselves.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sometimes I often wonder bout it too. A lot of wrestlers such as HBK and Eddie turn to religion when they were battling their drug problems.

Punk comes across as an Athiest and it wouldn't surprise. I'm surprised to hear Jericho is also a religious man because he's anohter guy that also comes across as an Atheist to me.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm surprised to hear Jericho is also a religious man because he's anohter guy that also comes across as an Atheist to me.


I don't know what personality type you would say is religious or not but he talks about his beliefs in his books (fairly enjoyable reads, btw). The name Jericho and Walls of Jericho are Bible references too.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*A-Ry* - fair to assume he believes in God










*Chris Masters *


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I once found a picture of Undertaker shaking hands of Muslim preachers and it got me interested. Is he Muslim or what? It's unlikely but does any one know?

Rock is a Christian. Seen photos of him wearing the cross. 

What about Ahmed Johnson or Farooq (APA member)? There was also that group Nation of Domaintion which apprantly based on the Nation of Islam.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Anybody know anything about The Undertaker?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

JoeRulz said:


> Anybody know anything about The Undertaker?


 Type in google 'Undertaker muslim' and then go to images and you will see that picture that I was talking about.

Kurt Angle could be an atheist. There was a promo in WWE where he said he wanted to make Jesus tap out.


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

I know from Ring of Honor, Prince Nana, Truth Martini and the briscoes, Rhett Titus and the bravado's are religious. I think Kyle Davis and Jim Cornette are atheist. But people never really spoke about that stuff that much.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> Type in google 'Undertaker muslim' and then go to images and you will see that picture that I was talking about.
> 
> Kurt Angle could be an atheist. There was a *promo* in WWE where he said he wanted to make Jesus tap out.


That was just that, a promo...

Why would a scripted promo be against Angle's beliefs, especially if it's meant to be taken at the second degree like your example


----------



## derjanse (Aug 9, 2010)

Kurt angle is a christian, which was one of the reason why he did not went to ECW. Undertaker is also a christian.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

I know Matt Hardy is a religious Christian, Lita is an agnostic and Edge is as well. Jericho, as others have said is a religious Christian. I don't know much else about anyone else.

I remember Mick Foley telling a story about getting ready for ECW ONS 06 and asking Lita if she wanted to pray with him and she reacted awkwardly. I'm not really sure about anyone else.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I've always found this topic interesting. Most wrestlers seem to be pretty religious even if in numerous occasions, you might not think that way. From what I've looked through, here's what I have come up with:

Shawn Michaels, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Kurt Angle - all Christians. Undertaker also seems like one as he's worn the cross but with how in touch he is with kayfabe, you never get to know anything about him personally.

Triple H believes in something too, most likely a Christian too. I think Christian and Edge are too. The Rock might be a Christian but I know he believes in God as he's mentioned it a hundreds of times. John Cena looks to be Christian too, based on his Wrestlemania 27 entrance and he's said some very spiritual things such as:

"When it's all said and done, I'm going to be judged, Rock, but not by you." - Raw, the week before WM27
"Eddie was a man of faith so I know he's in a better place." - Eddie Guerrero tribute show

And why are so many of you wondering over CM Punk? He's 100% atheist, has admitted it in an interview and made so many anti-religious comments. Doesn't have to come out wearing a shirt that says "I AM ATHEIST" to make it any clearer!

I've been curious about Stone Cold, though. On twitter, he made this tweet a few months ago.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> I once found a picture of Undertaker shaking hands of Muslim preachers and it got me interested. Is he Muslim or what? It's unlikely but does any one know?


i shook the hand of an imam (muslim preacher) and i'm not muslim if that helps.

having a cross tatoo doesn't necessarily indicate you're christian btw


----------



## OKWhatMe (Feb 25, 2012)

Wouldn't the entire universe (THE universe, not the double-u-double-u-niverse) be better if you got to the afterlife and found out that Ric Flair really WAS God?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

henrymark said:


> Goldust - has blocked non-Christians and unbelievers off his twitter


Well that's an unjust oversimplification. He doesn't block people for being non-Christian, he blocks people for tweeting him about their religious views as if he cares. I'd do the same thing.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I've always found this topic interesting. Most wrestlers seem to be pretty religious even if in numerous occasions, you might not think that way. From what I've looked through, here's what I have come up with:
> 
> Shawn Michaels, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Jericho, Chris Benoit, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Kurt Angle - all Christians. Undertaker also seems like one as he's worn the cross but with how in touch he is with kayfabe, you never get to know anything about him personally.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure Edge is agnostic. I think he used to be Christian but fell off over the years. I think Christian may be religious, but I'm not sure. Maybe a Peep can enlighten me.

This is gonna sound weird, but as an atheist I'm actually glad they have a world champion that is openly atheist. This is not to say that I condone anti-religious comments, because I don't care about religion enough to comment on it. I just think it's interesting because it's definitely not something you would've seen from a face champion 20 or even 10 years ago. People would probably riot.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

henrymark said:


> He said because of his faith he would not do anything sexual on wwe but is ok with doing violence.


And calling Stephanie McMahon about every variation of whore conceivable. 

Shocker, another Christian hypocrite.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Stanford said:


> And calling Stephanie McMahon about every variation of whore conceivable.
> 
> Shocker, another Christian hypocrite.


Kinda funny. Like HBK complaining about doing the scene with the topless women, Candice Michelle or Triple H getting head, but had no trouble calling Lita a ho and hitting her in the face with a giant sausage or being on a tag team with "God".

Who knows how people reconcile these things with themselves internally?

I don't care though, as long as they entertain me.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Pretty sure Edge is agnostic. I think he used to be Christian but fell off over the years. I think Christian may be religious, but I'm not sure. Maybe a Peep can enlighten me.
> 
> This is gonna sound weird, but as an atheist I'm actually glad they have a world champion that is openly atheist. This is not to say that I condone anti-religious comments, because I don't care about religion enough to comment on it. I just think it's interesting because it's definitely not something you would've seen from a face champion 20 or even 10 years ago. People would probably riot.


Has Edge confirmed it, though? I know back in the early 00s he was a Christian (or at least of faith). And I've also heard that he's been spotted in a church as well as seen a photo of him wearing a cross (and he also has a tattoo of it, but he's confirmed it's unrelated).

And Christian is still of belief as I can tell. A while ago on Smackdown, he turned up with the ankle injury and said something like "by the grace of God, I've been able to show up".

I'm not really religious, but I'm heavily spiritual and faith is something I live by, but I don't have a problem with a person based on their religious beliefs. As such, I judge CM Punk fairly rather than biased.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Crowking said:


> Kinda funny. Like HBK complaining about doing the scene with the topless women, Candice Michelle or Triple H getting head, but had no trouble calling Lita a ho and hitting her in the face with a giant sausage or being on a tag team with "God".
> 
> *Who knows how people reconcile these things with themselves internally?*
> 
> I don't care though, as long as they entertain me.


A wise man once said: "Why so serious?"


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kurt Angle disagreed to join ECW due to that crucifixion angle with Raven but yet he accepts to do a promo about wanting to make his lord and saviour tap out? Sounds like an atheist to me. 

Also the cross does mostly indicate you are a christian but only if it has Jesus on it. 

Is there any confirmation on Edge? 

Jim Ross sounds religious as well.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> Kurt Angle disagreed to join ECW due to that crucifixion angle with Raven


Yup, then he went to WWF and they did the same angle with The Undertaker and Steve Austin anyway.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Yup, then he went to WWF and they did the same angle with The Undertaker and Steve Austin anyway.


 There was also the angle where Orlando Jordan was crucified.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> Kurt Angle disagreed to join ECW due to that crucifixion angle with Raven but yet he accepts to do a promo about wanting to make his lord and saviour tap out? Sounds like an atheist to me.
> 
> Also the cross does mostly indicate you are a christian but only if it has Jesus on it.
> 
> ...


Kurt always talks about God on his twitter, though. And he also responded to a tweet asking him about his religion by saying he's a Christian. Yes, it's kinda hypocritical to refuse one thing for religious reasons and go ahead and do something similar.

And I'm not sure on Edge, it it might just be wishful thinking on his fan's (Crowking) part here just to feel something mutual - unless there's some interview, video or anything that explains his point.


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Has Edge confirmed it, though? I know back in the early 00s he was a Christian (or at least of faith). And I've also heard that he's been spotted in a church as well as seen a photo of him wearing a cross (and he also has a tattoo of it, but he's confirmed it's unrelated).
> 
> And Christian is still of belief as I can tell. A while ago on Smackdown, he turned up with the ankle injury and said something like "by the grace of God, I've been able to show up".
> 
> I'm not really religious, but I'm heavily spiritual and faith is something I live by, but I don't have a problem with a person based on their religious beliefs. As such, I judge CM Punk fairly rather than biased.


Edge used to have "Unsure" or something as his religious status on MySpace. That was where I first noticed it, and then Foley commented on him and Lita not being into praying in his book. So that's where I took that from--it may have changed now, since this was about 6 years ago, but last time I saw anything about it neither was religious, at least going back to when they were an item.

I think it's one of those things where they just started falling out of it as they got older. It's possible that he still maintains some Christian observance, but last time I checked he wasn't that into it.



Phil5991 said:


> A wise man once said: "Why so serious?"


Well. Exactly. That's why I followed that up with "I don't care though as long as they entertain me."

It's their business why they do what they do--has nothing to do with me. I'm not going to preach to someone that they shouldn't be a Christian or a Muslim or a Hindu or whatever the hell they do because I'm an atheist. I don't care. I don't even pray, go to services or think about that type of stuff.



Choke2Death said:


> And I'm not sure on Edge, it it might just be wishful thinking on his fan's (Crowking) part here just to feel something mutual - unless there's some interview, video or anything that explains his point.


You're not serious are you? You actually think I base who I'm a fan of on whether or not they go to church? Isn't it more likely I'd notice because I'm a fan and I've followed them closely over the years?

Really? Why on earth would I need to feel something mutual like that? It's religion! It means nothing to me!


----------



## thearmofbarlow (Mar 4, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Yup, then he went to WWF and they did the same angle with The Undertaker and Steve Austin anyway.


Except without the crown of thorns. And it wasn't on a cross, it was on Taker's symbol.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Interesting. Anymore info about wrestlers religions? I think Faarooq or Ahmed Johnson (judging by their names) are Muslims. 

MVP is certainly a muslim as he converted while he was in prison. 

What about Gregory Helms? He was bashing HBK for being a lying Christian.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> Interesting. Anymore info about wrestlers religions? I think Faarooq or Ahmed Johnson (judging by their names) are Muslims.
> 
> MVP is certainly a muslim as he converted while he was in prison.
> 
> What about Gregory Helms? He was bashing HBK for being a lying Christian.


MVP actually denied that on twitter a couple of weeks ago. He says he doesn't associate with any religion so I don't know what to make out of that one.

And another wrestler I thought I'll mention is Batista. I don't know if he submits to any religion but he has made a few tweets, including one where he said that he thanks God for every day of his life.


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

I couldn't care less. Religion is silly and pointless.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> MVP actually denied that on twitter a couple of weeks ago. He says he doesn't associate with any religion so I don't know what to make out of that one.
> 
> And another wrestler I thought I'll mention is Batista. I don't know if he submits to any religion but he has made a few tweets, including one where he said that he thanks God for every day of his life.


 That's very interesting. Just read the tweet. 

Why did he change his name to Hussan then?

By the way, Rey Mysterio is a Christian. 

Does anyone know about Kane?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

thearmofbarlow said:


> Except without the crown of thorns. And it wasn't on a cross, it was on Taker's symbol.


Symbolism.


----------



## vG-MONEYv (Dec 1, 2010)

Its crazy how people get so touchy about this subject.
I dont give a fuck what those guys believe in, im not gunna like them more or dislike them based on their religion.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't remember whether it was Sikh, Hindu or Islam but the Great Khalia meditates daily and thanks God for his incredible size.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Jake Roberts - Snake Handler???


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I've got a feeling shit's about blow up on here soon.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bl0ndie said:


> I've got a feeling shit's about blow up on here soon.


 6 pages through and nothing so far. We are safe.


----------



## jj87uk (Apr 8, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> MVP actually denied that on twitter a couple of weeks ago. He says he doesn't associate with any religion so I don't know what to make out of that one.
> .


I would say that he was part of Nation of Islam going by his Malcolm X tattoo and that we converted in prison.

Funny how people are associated God and religion. You can believe in God without following a religion or being even remotely religious


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> That's very interesting. Just read the tweet.
> 
> Why did he change his name to Hussan then?
> 
> ...


He denied that two and laughed about it. Saying something like "Says who? Wikipedia? LOL". That tweet cracked me up.

And I don't know anything about Kane. He seem to be tricky.

And jjuk: You are right. I just saw him deny it all on twitter and thought that might be it. He might believe in God but not religion, though. I think he once pointed at the sky while doing a tribute headbutt for Chris Benoit in Japan.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

TheShikari said:


> Someone beat me to it
> But I'd say bar Punk most would be religious, they are American after all :lol


Yes, because all american's follow some sort of religion. /sarcasm

Asshole.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't think it really matters, unless they let it get in the way. If what people have said is true, I don't like people like CM Punk though. If you're an Atheist (as I am), fair enough, but there's no need to beat religion to a pulp in some pretentious way, since none of us know for certain what will happen, and it solves nothing.

HBK and The Rock are definitely religious though, based on their Twitter.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Im an atheist but I could hardly give a shit what they believe in, its what they choose so why do I care. I tend to dislike the people that spew the same old shit in your face that goes for Christians and Atheists.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> 6 pages through and nothing so far. We are safe.


Touch wood... *knock *knock *knock


----------



## Chaotic_Forces (Oct 23, 2011)

Raven doing that bit in ECW made Angle leave since he was live at the show and didn't want to be associated with the act.

Both Stevie and Meanie are christian.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Well that's an unjust oversimplification. He doesn't block people for being non-Christian, he blocks people for tweeting him about their religious views as if he cares. I'd do the same thing.


Well I do remember him tweeting once that he walks with God while unbelievers walk with the devil or something along those lines.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Neil_totally said:


> link to the article? Sounds interesting.


It's a fairluy old article but interesting read. 

http://slam.canoe.ca/SlamWrestlingFeatures/dec23_religion.html


----------



## stevervd (Jun 20, 2010)

ok i think there is a connection beetween religion and wwe because the pass the religion idea like rey mysterio


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

A lot of them are religious because it helped them escape their demons and vices during the wrestling business, see Shawn Michaels and Eddie Guerrero. Guerrero was a tragedy, but Michaels would have died years ago if he never found God whether you believe or not.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Did Guerrero convert or something? I thought he was born a Christian already?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't really want to know if any wrestlers are religious IRL because it will make me like them less. For example I like HBK less than I did before he did his religious gimmick. here's the facts of the matter:

If you were a shithead your whole life before "finding religion", you're still a shithead after it, it's who you are. Religion doesn't inherently give you moral fiber you didn't have before, because being a good person is something inherent that is not tied to a belief system.

In other words: if a person was bad before, they're still going to be bad after, except now they think they can just confess their wrongdoings and not be held accountable for them. 90%+ of religious people don't even believe it fundamentally anyway and are just culturally/socially religious, so it has zero impact on their life.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> Did Guerrero convert or something? I thought he was born a Christian already?


I think he was born a Christian but was corrupted and overtaken by demons with all the drugs and alcohol abuse. He became "born again" by promising himself and his God to clean himself up and become a better person. That's exactly what happened but it was too much, too late.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I lose all respect for people when I find out they are born again christians. It's just simply nutjobs saying "forget my past, I know I was a giant asshole, but I am forgiven."
No, sorry. Invisible sky daddy may forgive you but you're still an asshole.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Jim Cornette is an Atheist and a Liberal. My kind of man.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

That's sad to hear about Eddie.

I remember Muhammad Hassan's character LOL. Daivari was a real life muslim but Hassan wasn't.


----------



## Khandon (Aug 27, 2008)

llamadux said:


> I lose all respect for people when I find out they are born again christians. It's just simply nutjobs saying "forget my past, I know I was a giant asshole, but I am forgiven."
> No, sorry. Invisible sky daddy may forgive you but you're still an asshole.


:no:
you do realize that not everyone that is religious is a hypocrite, right? I was raised Baptist, most of the folks I knew were complete and utter hypocrites. I have only two friends by choice and one of them is Christian, he actually practices what he preaches. He ain't perfect, though. I am agnostic myself but you have to still give these folks a chance. Dismissing them for being religious is pretty shallow to me. If they're assholes then yeah I can see why you'd do that but at least have some sort of respect instead of making a bad prejudgment.


----------



## Khandon (Aug 27, 2008)

also I believe that Kane is of Jewish descent. .don't think he practices, though.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Khandon said:


> :no:
> you do realize that not everyone that is religious is a hypocrite, right? I was raised Baptist, most of the folks I knew were complete and utter hypocrites. I am agnostic myself but you have to still give these folks a chance. Dismissing them for being religious is pretty shallow to me. If they're assholes then yeah I can see why you'd do that but at least have some sort of respect instead of making a bad prejudgment.


Its more a case of disdain for people who "find" religion opportunistically, like a celebrity suddenly becoming religious after a scandal to offset the bad PR, or someone suddenly saying they're religious to try and improve their image after being a bad person their whole life, or someone having a deathbed conversion cause they're suddenly afraid there might be a hell. Or someone who claims to be religious yet it doesn't effect their life or actions in any way.

Those things are not not true conviction by any stretch of the imagination, just opportunism, and should not be respected. I respect people who actually do good things in the world regardless of their beliefs, so if they happen to be a christian that's fine, actions speak louder than words so someone just saying they're religious says nothing to me about their character.


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

JeebaK said:


> athiesm is the way to go. Silly religious idiots.





JeebaK said:


> typical religious fanatic calling athiests close minded for being smart :banplz:


You do realise what a spastic you just made yourself out to be? I'm not religious by any sense of the word, but I wouldn't call myself an atheist either.

You however, are not contributing towards your own beliefs in a positive way in the slightest.

1. I don't think he was specifically referring to atheists as "close minded".

2. If you're going to call someone out like that, don't look like a complete biased moron in previous posts.

3. If you want people to respect your opinion, you should at least acknowledge their right to have their own, whether you respect their belief or not.




On topic: I think it's interesting to know a wrestler's standpoint on religion, but it's not anyone's right here to pass comment on why they believe whatever.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Khandon said:


> also I believe that Kane is of Jewish descent. .don't think he practices, though.


 Really? 

Kane is very interesting. Glen looks the type that is interested in religion. He got a degree in English literature and also is into Politics so it wouldn't surprise if he was into religion.


----------



## Khandon (Aug 27, 2008)

Kane is quite a tricky feller, indeed. Hey, anyone know if Brock is religious?


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

I'd just like to point out that a wrestler wearing a cross or having a cross tattoo doesn't immediately denote them as religious. A lot of people use a cross as symbolism for more than just religion, even taking the religious meaning and using it for their own meanings. Things like "everybody has a cross to bear" and whatnot, with the religious meaning stripped away.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

CFL said:


> I'd just like to point out that a wrestler wearing a cross or having a cross tattoo doesn't immediately denote them as religious. A lot of people use a cross as symbolism for more than just religion, even taking the religious meaning and using it for their own meanings. Things like "everybody has a cross to bear" and whatnot, with the religious meaning stripped away.


 A plain cross certainly doesn't immediately demote religion but if the cross has Jesus on it then I would say those folks are likely to be religious.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Khandon said:


> Kane is quite a tricky feller, indeed. Hey, anyone know if Brock is religious?


Brock said he thanks God after his victory against Shane Carwin, so I would assume he believes in something, religious or not.


----------



## Khandon (Aug 27, 2008)

^^^what about Cena?? I would assume he is. .


----------



## Mister Crazy (Apr 14, 2012)

Clique said:


> I don't know what personality type you would say is religious or not but he talks about his beliefs in his books (fairly enjoyable reads, btw). The name Jericho and Walls of Jericho are Bible references too.


I was genuinely surprised the first time I read Undisputed at how many times Jericho mentions God. Maybe it's because Jericho is an intelligent guy. Wouldn't expect someone so smart to be an avid believer. 

I can see where HBK and Eddie are coming from, isn't religion a part of the 12 steps? Maybe they just have to, to stay off drugs.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is there any evidence that Jericho is a Christian? Or does his book confirm he is? 

The article the OP posted is old and things do change...


----------



## Mister Crazy (Apr 14, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> Is there any evidence that Jericho is a Christian? Or does his book confirm he is?
> 
> The article the OP posted is old and things do change...


He mentions it multiple times in Undisputed.


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

Khandon said:


> ^^^what about Cena?? I would assume he is. .


If it weren't for previous gimmicks I'd say the same to be honest.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> Is there any evidence that Jericho is a Christian? Or does his book confirm he is?
> 
> The article the OP posted is old and things do change...


Jericho is a Christian. A few months ago, he wrote this tweet: "Best wishes and prayers to Tony Iommi in these tough times. The MASTER of the riff will crush his cancer with the power of metal (and God)!!"



Khandon said:


> ^^^what about Cena?? I would assume he is. .


Cena is either a Christian or just believes in God. His Wrestlemania 27 entrance was extremely religious and I assume described himself in a way with the DMX song ("Damien"). If not that, then he definitely has some spiritual beliefs going by the two quotes I posted earlier in the thread.

"When it's all said and done, I'm going to be judged, but not by you, Rock."
"Eddie was a man of faith so I know he's in a better place now."


----------



## Mister Crazy (Apr 14, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Jericho is a Christian. A few months ago, he wrote this tweet: "Best wishes and prayers to Tony Iommi in these tough times. The MASTER of the riff will crush his cancer with the power of metal (and God)!!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to judge off of those quotes as it could just be pandering. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Cena is an atheist or not religious.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Nikita Koloff and Tully Blanchard are also very religious. Both of them have been known for their ministries, especially to prisons. Funny how "The Russian Nightmare" and the "Superbrat" were two of wrestling's best heel gimmicks in the '80s and are very strong in their beliefs.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mister Crazy said:


> It's hard to judge off of those quotes as it could just be pandering. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Cena is an atheist or not religious.


I honestly don't think so. Even as a heel, he would say things like the hilarious mockery of Brock Lesnar in one of his raps. "Me Brock Lesnar, here comes the pain, God build me strong, forget to give me brain"

Also, once again, his entrance in Wrestlemania 27 would not be given to somebody who might be an atheist in reality. Unless Cena is so undercover, he used it because he knew he will get booed and did it so people would boo a church choir. And that I doubt as the DVD version edited out the boos.

Also I think in one of his songs in his _You Can't See Me_ album, there's a line about thanking God for being healthy.


----------



## Mister Crazy (Apr 14, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> I honestly don't think so. Even as a heel, he would say things like the hilarious mockery of Brock Lesnar in one of his raps. "Me Brock Lesnar, here comes the pain, God build me strong, forget to give me brain"
> 
> Also, once again, his entrance in Wrestlemania 27 would not be given to somebody who might be an atheist in reality. Unless Cena is so undercover, he used it because he knew he will get booed and did it so people would boo a church choir. And that I doubt as the DVD version edited out the boos.
> 
> Also I think in one of his songs in his _You Can't See Me_ album, there's a line about thanking God for being healthy.


I see where you are coming from but there is no cold hard evidence, I tried to find an interview/evidence about it and I couldn't find anything. A part of me think's there is a reason he doesn't mention it. Like I said you could be right, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was the other way.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Choke2Death said:


> Brock said he thanks God after his victory against Shane Carwin, so I would assume he believes in something, religious or not.


Lol, I was wondering when "God bless God" was going to come up.









Mister Crazy said:


> I can see where HBK and Eddie are coming from,* isn't religion a part of the 12 steps*? Maybe they just have to, to stay off drugs.


Yeah a belief in a higher power. Its simple psychology really, if you don't think you can overcome your addictions on your own, just have some all powerful creator or whatever help you do it will give you the mental strength to overcome said addictions.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I dont think the religion factor really comes in to play. I mean, Shawn Michaels was part of a gimmick that kind of played off God in a goofy light. I think a Christian wouldnt be making light of the love of God. I think for most wrestlers its just another gimmick to use. Maybe some guys are legit. Sting seems legit. But I heard Dibiase used religion as more of a money maker than anything else.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

I remember when Hogan said the car crash that left his son's friend as a complete vegetable was "God's will". Pretty disturbing.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

would be surprised if warrior is religious from the things he says on his youtube.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

What do you guys think Undertaker and Kane are?


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

Sparta101 said:


> What do you guys think Undertaker and Kane are?


Taker is still Minister for Darkness I believe.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I personally couldn't give a fuck about who believes in what. It doesn't change my perspective of them or influence any feelings I may have towards them. It's not even a serious subject to me. And I consider myself a believer.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Brock Lesnar is a buddhist, he was seen in a temple recently.

John Cena is a 7th day adventist

Ryback is a devout Mormon


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

really surprised Jericho is a devout Christian.. never knew that, I can't remember it being brought up in breaking the code


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

It's sad to think Punk would make God so happy for not drinking or doing drugs which are all prohibited in Christianity, but Punk doesn't even believe in God to begin with, sad.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

henrymark said:


> I did some digging and one of cm punks tweets read the following:
> 
> "There is no god, and the cage wasn't 30 feet."
> 
> ...


That's from Teddy Hart, way back in his RoH days. Teddy Hart said that it's because of God that he can do moonsaults off of 30 foot cages.



Clique said:


> I don't know what personality type you would say is religious or not but he talks about his beliefs in his books (fairly enjoyable reads, btw). The name Jericho and Walls of Jericho are Bible references too.


Yeah, Jericho's pretty damn Christian, but the Jericho name is actually a Helloween reference.

As for athiests, the entire McMahon family (including Triple H). CM Punk of course, Raven I believe. No fucking clue about Bryan, he's a really private guy about everything (I thought he was gay for the longest time).

Colt Cabana is jewish (duh) and I believe Kevin Nash is as well. Of course Judaism is more of a culture than a religion...

And just because somebody says thank God or Jesus Christ doesn't mean you're religious, it's means you're American.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Phrederic said:


> Yeah, Jericho's pretty damn Christian, but the Jericho name is actually a Helloween reference.


Yep, he was influenced by that band but "Walls of Jericho" is originally from the Bible in the Book of Joshua.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

A number of websites have Kane as being possibly Jewish.

His last name (Jacobs) is certainly a common Jewish name.....


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Kane is a smart guy probably atheist not that i care,unless they are some over the top religious nutjob

Oh and i didnt know punk was an atheist dam good for him,cool to have an atheist as a champ


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Ted Debiase Sr
Tully Blanchard
Marty Jannetty


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Is HBK really an christian? According to Helms, he isn't....


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Oliver-94 said:


> Is HBK really an christian? According to Helms, he isn't....


There's a reliable source...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mister Crazy said:


> I see where you are coming from but there is no cold hard evidence, I tried to find an interview/evidence about it and I couldn't find anything. A part of me think's there is a reason he doesn't mention it. Like I said you could be right, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was the other way.


Hey, you're entitled to believe what you want! As for me, I really doubt that line about Eddie Guerrero was "pandering". These "remembering" tributes are 99% of the time from the heart and I have no reason to think that Cena's feeling were different when he did it. Hell, his tone and delivery all had that 'speechless' feeling to them which makes me think he believed what he was saying.


----------



## ddp (May 31, 2003)

Oliver-94 said:


> Is HBK really an christian? According to Helms, he isn't....


they differ in opinion about deer hunting apart from that he says he was jerk to him. i wonder if that was an early 2002 shawn opinion he has or latter cause i think shawn would have changed in 5 years. 

glad lex has found god cause his life was going downhill. so yeh really happy for lexy flexy.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

A-Train
Andy Kaufman
Barry Horrowitz
Bill Goldberg
Billy Kidman
Boris Malenko
Brian Knobbs
Brian Pillman
Colt Cabana
David Flair
Dave Pinsky
David Penzer
Dean Malenko
Diamond Dallas Page
Grand Wizard
Herb Abrams
Jerry Saggs
Joe Malenko
Joel Gertner
Kane
Kevin Nash
Lanny Poffo
Marc Mero
Matt Stryker
Michael Hayes
Missy Hyatt
Moondog Spot
Paul Heyman
Randy Savage
Raven
Rob Feinstein
Sam Muchnick
Steve Blackman
Todd Gordon

All of these guys are Jewish for those who care.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Newsflash guys, just because you wear a cross or tattoo a cross on your body doesn't automatically make you a Christian and just because you believe in God (or a God or whatever) doesn't either.Crosses are a fashion statement, has nothing to do with whether or not you're a Christian. Oh and IMO I don't consider someone relgious or spiritual if they curse and what not. I know Jericho uses foul langauge in his books and interviews which is why I was surpised to hear that's religious. Being a Christian doesn't automatically make you religious.

But whatever, I don't want to turn this thread into a war of religion (There's too many of those out there already). I was just giving my opinion on what I thinka religious person is.

But at the end of the day I don't give a shit. Punk is an atheist but I'm not going to let that stop me from beinga fan of his. The fact that he's an atheist doesn't make his matches suck or his promos suck. He's a great wrestler and that's who I care about. CM Punk- THE WRESTLER. Not CM Punk- THE PERSON.


----------



## TheKman (Sep 18, 2011)

If it hasn't already been stated, Ezekiel Jackson is religious


----------



## CFL (Feb 27, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> Is HBK really an christian? According to Helms, he isn't....


He did the "suck it" differently later in his career because he didn't want to insinuate oral sex. I remember reading about that in an interview with him in WWE magazine that I bought years ago when I was bored on holiday.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ddp said:


> they differ in opinion about deer hunting apart from that he says he was jerk to him. i wonder if that was an early 2002 shawn opinion he has or latter cause i think shawn would have changed in 5 years.
> 
> glad lex has found god cause his life was going downhill. so yeh really happy for lexy flexy.


I dont think there's a subtext in the Bible that says "you are disqualified from being a Christian should you hunt animals" and the irony of Helms bitching about HBK when he was the one that got drunk and damn near killed himself and his girlfriend...moral high ground vanishes Mr Helms


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> Its more a case of disdain for people who "find" religion opportunistically, like a celebrity suddenly becoming religious after a scandal to offset the bad PR, or someone suddenly saying they're religious to try and improve their image after being a bad person their whole life, or someone having a deathbed conversion cause they're suddenly afraid there might be a hell. Or someone who claims to be religious yet it doesn't effect their life or actions in any way.
> 
> Those things are not not true conviction by any stretch of the imagination, just opportunism, and should not be respected. I respect people who actually do good things in the world regardless of their beliefs, so if they happen to be a christian that's fine, actions speak louder than words so someone just saying they're religious says nothing to me about their character.


Life of excess and deathbed repentence for me. Seems to cover all bases,


----------



## manjiimortal (Dec 21, 2010)

Considering that most religious wrestlers only seem to get heavy on religion after a good number of years in the biz, i always interpreted it as some kind of wish to clean up their act so to say.

I mean, most older wrestlers were at one point alchoolics, drug users, adulterers, wifebeaters, played very cruel practical jokes on other people, or all of the above mentioned, plus the fact that pro-wrestling is just about an aceptable con-job.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Clique said:


> Yep, he was influenced by that band but "Walls of Jericho" is originally from the Bible in the Book of Joshua.



and its also the title of Helloweens first album. He says in one of his books thats where he got the name.


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

Tiger Ali Singh was Sikh, I believe.


----------

